# Missing Local Area Connections



## AmysDad (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a Dell Desktop running Win XP connected to a Netgear webrouter. The router connects to a DSL Modem.

Sometime back after we got the computer working with the router, I was doing some houskeeping and mistakenly deleted both Local Area Connections. The system didn't die right away, so I figured I didn't need it. Subsequently, I have been unable to connect to the internet directly through my DSL
Modem without going through the router. There are likely other things that aren't working as well, but I can't say for sure. I spent hours on the phone with Dell Tech support, and they had me try system restore, without success.

Can anyone help me re-create these connections.

Thank you in advance. :sayyes: 

Dwight


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You probably need to create a PPPoE connection if you want to connect directly to the modem. Since you didn't specify what type of modem, the ISP, or if you need an account name/password, that's just a guess...


----------



## AmysDad (Sep 14, 2005)

*The modem specs*

I have a Westel Wirespeed DSL modem attaching to a Verizon connection 

It does require an ID and password when directly connected. The router supplies those when connected through it. :sayyes: 

Thanks 

Dwight


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd reset the TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, then run the Verizon install again.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## AmysDad (Sep 14, 2005)

*I tried this and have no obvious change*

I tried this and see no obvious change. 

Here is the contents of the log file. see if it is of any value.

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp\Parameters\Options\15\RegLocation
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\?\DhcpDomain
SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\TcpIp\Parameters\DhcpDomain

added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{2810EB22-763D-4D0C-9450-64BBD1758685}\NetbiosOptions
added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{2A94DEC7-6875-4DFA-902D-B0F3B2531078}\NetbiosOptions
reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{531D3D38-B38F-4A40-9052-52EFBA55506B}\NameServerList
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
<empty>

added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{531D3D38-B38F-4A40-9052-52EFBA55506B}\NetbiosOptions
added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\Interfaces\Tcpip_{E2ACA241-873A-46CE-B6C9-BDB58F5ACB83}\NetbiosOptions
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netbt\Parameters\EnableLmhosts
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{531D3D38-B38F-4A40-9052-52EFBA55506B}\NameServer
added SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB96A4B9-B615-446A-8D2C-DDD0686E8437}\DisableDynamicUpdate
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB96A4B9-B615-446A-8D2C-DDD0686E8437}\IpAutoconfigurationAddress
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB96A4B9-B615-446A-8D2C-DDD0686E8437}\IpAutoconfigurationMask
deleted SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB96A4B9-B615-446A-8D2C-DDD0686E8437}\IpAutoconfigurationSeed
reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB96A4B9-B615-446A-8D2C-DDD0686E8437}\RawIpAllowedProtocols
old REG_MULTI_SZ =
0

reset SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{BB96A4B9-B615-446A-8D2C-DDD0686E8437}\TcpAllowedPorts
old REG_MULTI_SZ =

I hope this helps.

Dwight


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If you want to connect directly to the DSL modem, you probably need to install or remove and re-install the Verizon software, which probably sets up a network port configured as PPPoE with your user name (probably the orginal Verizon e-mail address provided and password). 

Why if you have a router are you interested in connecting directly back to the DSL modem??

JamesO


----------



## AmysDad (Sep 14, 2005)

*Local Area Connection*

The router failed, and I was unable to attach to the internet.

Netgear & Verizon CS said it was because the connection wasn' t there. Neither could tell me how to put it there. Other XP machines I look at all have it. 

I am also having trouble sending e-mail using Thunderbird. Someone suggested it could be trying to use that connection. It's problem may not be 
related at all, but it made sense to try this first. :smile: 

Thanks 

Dwight


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The router needs to be configured to PPPoE with User Name and Password.

Did you set the router up like this??
What is the model number of the router?

You may also need to configure your DSL modem in Bridge mode, but before you try this do the following:

Configure the router as PPPoE with your Verizon User Name and Password. Save the router configuration.

Connect the PC to the router LAN port and connect the router WAN port to the DSL modem. Do not use USB at this point.

Power off the DSL modem, the router and the computer.

Power on the DSL modem, wait 4 minutes, power on the router, wait 4 minutes, power on the PC and open a web browser up once the PC is fully booted. Do not launch any Verizon software!

See if you have a web connection.

If you have no web connection, do the following:

Start, Run, type "cmd", type "ipconfig /all >C:\ipconfig.txt". Leave out the quotes ("").

Open C:\ipconfig.txt with Notepad and copy/paste the info back for review and comment.

JamesO


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

hmm..have you tried uninstalling / reinstalling the NIC from Device Manager?

(using ONLY modem, no router) If you have a PPPoE connection, i believe you can also try creating a WinXP dialer - make sure to select "Broadband connection requiring username and password" - input ISP Name (type in anything) then input your ISP username and password, finish the process then click on CONNECT ^__^


----------



## AmysDad (Sep 14, 2005)

*Got It*

I went to Device manager and removed/uninstalled everything related to the NIC, then I rebooted the computer and it brought it all back to me

Thanks for your help
Dwight


----------

